# Bastion Wars Omnibus



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

Just noticed the Bastion Wars Omnibus on the Amazon/BL page. I haven't read any of the stories so far.

Any opinions on the individual novels? Is the Omnibus worth it?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

He probably plagiarized it as well.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Come now Malus, the first and third ones probably were not.

Overall the series is alright, each novel has little or nothing to do with each other beyond being set during the 'Bastion Wars'.

Book one follows an inquisitor, two follows an imperial guard regiment (this is also the book where Zhou is accused of plaplagiarism), and the third follows a renegade space marine chapter.

Each book has its moments, but they feel fleeting at best. Personally this iisn't a set I'm very inclined to reread when I can instead go for Eisenhorn or Ravenor, Gunheads/Desert Raiders, and Soul Hunter/Avenging Sons short stories.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Read the first novel, I would reccommend you look at the cover and then pass it by, it is awful in the extreme, infact there is just no point to the book at all!


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I've heard great things about _Blood Gorgons_


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> I've heard great things about _Blood Gorgons_


I very much enjoyed _Blood Gorgons_. _Emperor's Mercy_ was decent, though my favourite scene is the one with the Blood Gorgon, but rather long-winded, and _Flesh and Iron_ while controversial did have some very good scenes and a brilliant epilogue. _Blood Gorgons_ though was very good and had a Chaos Space Marine warband with a unique twist to them that made them quite memorable. They are the reason I hope Henry Zou will write for BL again, I want more of the Blood Gorgons.


LotN


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Oldman78 said:


> Read the first novel, I would reccommend you look at the cover and then pass it by, it is awful in the extreme, infact there is just no point to the book at all!


Spot on mate, one of the BL worst books I've read!


----------



## aerogems (May 16, 2013)

Oldman78 said:


> Read the first novel, I would reccommend you look at the cover and then pass it by, it is awful in the extreme, infact there is just no point to the book at all!


I'd have to agree. Many a time was there when I considered just setting that book down and not bothering to finish it. Not sure how I managed to finish it, but it was truly an awful book and felt more like work to read it. It got a bit better with the final desperate battle at the end, but it didn't even come close to redeeming the rest of the book. Since then I haven't been able to even bring myself to attempt reading the other two.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> I very much enjoyed Blood Gorgons.


Same here. One of the better ones featuring CSMs as protagonists, and definitely deserved a sequel if it wasn't for Zou hitting his spot of bother. The other two are only worth reading if you have nothing else to hand while sitting on the crapper.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Same here. One of the better ones featuring CSMs as protagonists, and definitely deserved a sequel if it wasn't for Zou hitting his spot of bother. The other two are only worth reading if you have nothing else to hand while sitting on the crapper.


Well maybe the rest of the was disappointing, I felt it was ok, but I thought the epilogue to _Flesh and Iron_, and the moral it carried, was one of the best in BL. It shows how the Imperium is responsible for creating the monsters that plague it, for every monster that was simply born that way or found his own way to it, there are nine that the Imperium made through it's internal corruption, brutality or general uncaring attitude towards humanity as individuals.

That is the true story in FoI. One of those self-created monsters being born.


LotN


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Which book did he ripp off from?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

House to House by David Bellavia


----------

